# No time to eat or gym, losing weight fast. Need some help!



## Lynch (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all.

Since starting college things have gone downhill. I used to go the the gym everyday (following Max-OT), but for college i have to get up at 6 and i get back at 6, plus i have a lot of work to do so i don't have time to go to the gym. Resulting in loss of size. On top of that i don't eat enough, most days i miss breakfast then during the day i have a couple of snacks to eat - the college doesn't do meals only things like slices of pizza which cost around £1.50:confused1: - and I'll also be busy doing work or in lessons. Once I'm home I'll have my only meal of the day then I'm doing my work and that's my evening used up. Because of all this i have lost over a stone and most of my strength and size.

I have sorted my problem about going to the gym but it will be about 3 months before i start going again. Now all i need is some help with a diet. My overall goal is to put 2 stone on (currently on 9 stone and 5'7-5'8) i know it will take a while but i need some help with my daily calorie intake and when to eat sort of thing. I just don't have to time to research what i would be able to eat and how often but if someone could lend a hand then i could work out when i would be able to fit the meals in.

Many thanks.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

if you haven't the time to research something for your own benefit, why should anyone else? put some effort in yourself, then i'm sure others will follow.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

whats so hard about sorting a tub of pasta and bungin 3 tins of tuna in it? an a chicken breast or 2? if u cant invest some time u wont get bigger, end of


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

You're going to get a lot of the same answers I think. A lot of us here work full time jobs and still find the time to train and eat correctly. I get up and go to the gym before work now, I cook meals that I know will last me and a few days and alternate. I find places that do food that I can eat and I put a lot of effort into making sure I can follow it.

You just need to try harder, there is no quick fix or easy answer, just need to put in some hard graft.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmmm, no reply from the guy. No surprises here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Matey... you gotta make time as by sounds of it your burning your candle from both ends here because never mind if you training or not, you still need to eat properly either way. Breakfast even if you dont feel hungry... shake is good... oats, one egg, bananna, an apple and milk... maybe some protein powder in it. Lunch, what guys said to you below. Dinner... chicken with rice, soup with meat, etc... and another protein shake in evening if you dont have time.


----------

